# cervical smear



## 20980 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi I wonder if anyone can help me. I have been so anxious since I got the results of my smear test and it said "your smear is normal but some of the cells showed some inflammation" and I need to go for a repeat in 6 months. Has anyone else had this result.I was also diagnosed with a bacterial infection a week before my smear results came in. This has totally taken over my life and I am sure that when I go for my repeat smear it will be cancer.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like you are just healing up from the infection...


> quote:InflammationIf inflammation is present in the cells on the Pap smear, it means that some white blood cells were seen on your Pap smear. Inflammation of the cervix is very common and usually does not mean there is a problem. If the Pap smear showed the inflammation is severe, your doctor may want to find the cause, such as an infection. Your doctor may also recommend a repeat Pap smear to see if the inflammation has gone.


 http://familydoctor.org/223.xmlI wouldn't let yourself get worked up about this.K.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Please don't worry, I've had a couple of smears which have shown inflammatory cells, it's really quite common. I agree with Kath, it's more than likely due to your infection. There's a good web page http://womenshealth.about.com/cs/papsmears...normalpaps.htme on cervical smear test - another site which is full of information on "women's bits" is http://www.2womenshealth.co.uk/


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I have not had this, but my SIL did and when she went back 6 months later, it was fine.You'll be ok. Don't worry.Jeanne


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

Try not to worry, it's bad for IBS. I had an abnormal smear and the next smear was normal.


----------



## 20980 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi, thank you for your replies. I am just so anxious when it comes to anything health related. You have made me feel better though. x


----------

